

Facebook Tech Talk: MySQL and HBase at Scale - dazbradbury
http://www.livestream.com/fbtechtalks/video?clipId=pla_a3d62538-1238-4202-a3be-e257cd866bb9

======
dazbradbury
"Please join us on Monday, December 5, 2011 at 7:00PM PST for a tech talk
about running MySQL and Hbase at Facebook. Members of the database operations,
performance and engineering teams will describe what we do to keep our MySQL
and Hbase deployments running at scale. We will delve into database
performance, compression, online schema change, backups, Hbase operations and
maybe even some live demos. If you can't make it in person, you can watch the
live stream on Tech Talks Live. "

